

Man throws away hard drive containing £4m worth of BTC - alexjeffrey
http://news.sky.com/story/1175103/bitcoin-blunder-man-throws-away-4m-laptop

======
NAFV_P
His hard drive may be worth even more when it is dug up by archaeologists 1024
years in the future.

